

Ask HN: Found HN in my referrers. Can't find details page - NameNickHN

I&#x27;ve found news.ycombinator.com in my referrers but when I search for the domain on HN, nothing shows up. How likely is it that someone submitted my website and then the submission has been deleted by the OP or by a mod? Is there a way to find out?
======
logn
OPs can delete links for a brief time after submission. Mods will sometimes
change links to a better source of the story. Also the auto-mod system will
mark certain links "dead" based on various signals. It could have also been
linked in a comment (I suspect that's the case here).

~~~
NameNickHN
Yes, I suspect so, too.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Try using a google site search:

    
    
        (Type this into a google search)
        site:news.ycombinator.com yoursite.com

~~~
NameNickHN
Thanks. Already done that. Didn't find anything. :-)

------
_RPM
It is likely that someone "spoofed" the referrer.

~~~
NameNickHN
Maybe, but there are not 10 visitors that come from the same city according to
Google Analytics.

